# Perfect Situation this Week



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

This is the week.....a cold snap just before the pheasant opener....should be a great week to sit in the stands!!!

I have seen allot of sparring and pre-rut type activity. That and allot of the corn has been going down. Some sunnies being taken off...sounds like a good combo for some great deer movement.

Anyone ahving any success with a grunt or rattling yet?


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

My first week was great, seen lots of deer. Now I cant get out of fargo to hit it again


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Spotted last night, there were seer out at 5pm. They were moving through an alfalfa field and browsing as they went. They were headed for a cut corn field

This weather has definately got them moving.


----------

